# 1 steak, 3 people



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I have one ribeye steak and it needs to feed 3 people.  Any ideas other than salad?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Go get two more steaks/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Twice baked potatos. 
Sauted asparagus with holly sause. 
Zucchini caked, fan fried
Hot garlic and herb toast. 
Glaced carrots. 
A nice pint of Gunniess to start or a black and tan. 
Something hearty for desert like bread pudding.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Assuming you have some other basic ingredients, beef stir fry with rice would fit the bill.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

How big?  What about tacos?  Grill the steak, slice it thinly and toss with some diced potatoes that have been boiled, then fried and tossed with ground chili peppers and rajas (roasted and skinned poblano peppers cut into strips).  Top with pico de gallo.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

How big would help... stir fry works, use it to top a salad, make lots of filling sides...


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd say its a double homicide kinda night.


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Lettuce wraps. Shredded cheese ribeye guac Mmmm.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Quesadilla.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Dice it up and make a cottage pie?

mjb.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with Chef Bubba   Buy 2 more steaks and don't be so frugal.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> I have one ribeye steak and it needs to feed 3 people. Any ideas other than salad?


I gotta help out my girl!





  








steak pizzaiola 002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 24, 2014











  








steak pizzaiola 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 24, 2014








Steak Pizzaiola, pasta, salad, bread, wine... your good.

(make a little extra sauce for the pasta, it's truly yummy)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

chefedb said:


> I agree with Chef Bubba Buy 2 more steaks and don't be so frugal.


It's not about being frugal, it's about cleaning out my freezer and finding one steak. It's also a pretty big steak, one inch thick so it's plenty to make a meal out of it, but not enough to serve as a straight protein. Its for a home cooked meal for just us, 2 adults and one 3 yr old.

Good ideas all, so far I'm thinking either stir fry or fajitas!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Fahitas would be good.  It would be overkill for ribeye but it would make an awesome stroganoff, too.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Just 2 adults and a 3 year old I would broil it, portion it, serve a large baked potato and a pile of salad. 6-7oz of steak per adult is plenty usually unless you have meat and potato eaters who expect huge portions.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting fact I heard on America's Test kitchen podcast yesterday.  They did a test to see which steak cooked better:  a thawed steak or a frozen steak.  And guess what, the frozen steak cooked better in its frozen state.  Can you believe that/

Anyway, we did fajitas and it was super fun and enough.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

When I was a kid in the 50s and 60s we almost always cooked our steaks from the frozen state. They weren't very thick (about 3/4" or a bit more, usually chuck blade on the bone) and we liked them medium rare at most. We did the same with hamburger patties (sometimes home-ground beef). Always juicier and the Maillard reaction was more pronounced- nice crust on the outside. We did the same with beef roasts (usually chuck) that were dry-roasted rather than braised.

Fajitas is a great solution, fast and healthful.


----------

